# Eier günstig - woher?



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Boardies,

wo bekomme ich günstig und schnell ca. 700 Eier her?
(zur Boilieherstellung)

Gruß Taskin


----------



## j.Breithardt (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Taskin schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> wo bekomme ich günstig und schnell ca. 700 Eier her?
> (zur Boilieherstellung)
> ...


 



ALDI,:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Großbauer in deiner Nähe?


----------



## Gemini (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Bei Aldi bekommst du die für knapp 50 Euro, wenn ich Bauer wäre würde ich dir die nicht so billig abdrücken, mach bitte Fotos wenn du mit 2-3 Einkaufswagen voll Eiern ausm Aldi kommst :vik:


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

sind die da echt so günstig? opti #6

@Aalredl  -  Nein.

@Gemini ganz erlich? es ist mir schon peinlich wenn ich nur dran denke... deswegen auch die frage, dachte ich kann die menge irgendwie anonym ausm internet bestellen :vik:
ne spaß bei seite, da muss ich wohl durch...

was kostet ne 10er packung beim aldi?


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Gemini schrieb:


> Bei Aldi bekommst du die für knapp 50 Euro, wenn ich Bauer wäre würde ich dir die nicht so billig abdrücken, mach bitte Fotos wenn du mit 2-3 Einkaufswagen voll Eiern ausm Aldi kommst :vik:



Macht aber unser Bauer 

@TE: such Dir nen Bauern und sprich mit dem.


----------



## CarpMetty (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Moin!
Wir haben für unsere Rollaktion Anfang des Jahres 800 Eier beim Großhändler geholt. 8 Cent das Stück. Am besten beim Bäcker oder so fragen, wo die ihre Eier beziehen. Wir haben dann Eimer mit ca. 180 fertig aufgeschlagenen, tiefgefrorenen Eiern bekommen.
 Als der Chef des Großhandels Fragte, wofür wir die gebrauchen, war er erst verwundert. Dann hat er sich bei meinen Kollegen 50 Kg Fischboilies für die jagd "Bestellt". Jetzt fütterrt der damit Wildschweine an!


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Hi

Das Foto würd ich auch gerne sehen :q
Gibts beim Handelshof nicht Eier aus der Tüte ? Da würde ich einfach mal anrufen, oder bei der Metro ! Für beide brauchst du aber einen Ausweis oder du musst jemanden kennen der einen hat.

Viel Spaß bei 70kg Mix abrollen, das wird ne schweine Arbeit


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ohje xD

Wie viel KG Boilies wollt ihr denn herstellen? Für wie viel Leute?

Ich seh jetz schon die Sehnscheidenentzündungen vom Pressen kommen xD


----------



## Gemini (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Macht aber unser Bauer
> 
> @TE: such Dir nen Bauern und sprich mit dem.



Warum nicht, frag mal einen Bauern zum Vergleich, ich hab hier bei uns auch recht viel Landwirtschaft rund herum aber 69Cent für 10 Eier hat mir noch keiner aus der unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft angeboten.

Die Bilder bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wir haben für unsere Rollaktion Anfang des Jahres 800 Eier beim Großhändler geholt. 8 Cent das Stück. Am besten beim Bäcker oder so fragen, wo die ihre Eier beziehen. Wir haben dann Eimer mit ca. 180 fertig aufgeschlagenen, tiefgefrorenen Eiern bekommen.
> Als der Chef des Großhandels Fragte, wofür wir die gebrauchen, war er erst verwundert. Dann hat er sich bei meinen Kollegen 50 Kg Fischboilies für die jagd "Bestellt". Jetzt fütterrt der damit Wildschweine an!


 

davon hab ich auch was gehört, das es 5 l eimer bei zb. metro oder so gibt...


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Eierproduzent wurde bereits genannt, Aldi auch, bei letzterem kann man die übrigens auch bestellen, dann musst du die nich im Laden zusammenkramen, sondern kriegst die entsprechenden Kartons aus der Lagerabteilung.
Eine weitere Alternative: Flüssigei! Gibt's im Tetrapack oder auch im Großgebinde, in der regel im Großmarkt (wenn du jemanden kennst, der als Gewerbetreibender eine Karte hat). Dann entfällt der ganze Mist mit den Schalen.


----------



## CarpMetty (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Taskin schrieb:


> davon hab ich auch was gehört, das es 5 l eimer bei zb. metro oder so gibt...


Waren aber 10 Liter Eimer, die die normalerweise für Bäcker schon fertig aufschlegen. Ist sehr praktisch, vor allem hat man nicht 700 Eierschalen zu entsorgen.


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

naja meine mum hat ne metrokarte, aber ich wahr etwas skeptisch was ei aus dem eimer angeht...

sollen ca. 100kg für 2 personen gerollt werden...

ich sag nur ich hab 4 wochen urlaub, da wird durchgefischt, und da brauch ich nun mal n paar kilos :vik:
 habe aber zum glück ne gun mit 3,5kg fassungvermögen und kompressoranschluss...


----------



## Carras (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Taskin schrieb:


> naja meine mum hat ne metrokarte, aber ich wahr etwas skeptisch was ei aus dem eimer angeht...
> 
> .........


 
Funktioniert prima.

Haben das Flüssigei (Vollei! Achtung da gibts auch nur Eiweß oder nur Eigelb!) dieses Jahr auch verwendet. die 1 Liter Tetrapacks -> entspricht ca. 20 Eiern.

Also hohl Dir die Tetrapacks (oder größere Gebinde) über Deine Mum, geht echt einwandfrei.


----------



## jochen1000 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Sag mal Carsten, was kostet denn so ein Tetrapack?


----------



## Carras (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ich meine so 2,20 bis 2,40 €


----------



## ernie1973 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Schade - Du wohnst zu weit weg, sonst hätte ich Dir für die Schalen noch was gegeben und sie abgenommen!

Ab in den Mörser damit und man hat eine prima Nahrungsergänzung zum Hundefutter!

;O)

Gerade wo mein "Kleiner" jetzt richtige Zähne bekommt und seine Milchzähne verliert hätte ich die Schalen gut brauchen können!


Aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit würde ich aber an Deiner Stelle auch zu Flüssigei aus dem Großmarkt raten!

Petri!

Ernie


----------



## barschkönig (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Großhändler:vik:


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

so, mama hat mir für metro ne bescheinígung geschrieben und mir ihre karte gegeben, fahr jetzt los :vik:

wie viel L entsprechen 700 eier?


----------



## Carras (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Hi, dürften so 35 Tetrpacks werden, oder eben 35 Liter!


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Carras schrieb:


> Hi, dürften so 35 Tetrpacks werden, oder eben 35 Liter!


 
opti, DANKE #6

bin dann mal weg eier kaufen...:vik:


----------



## flasha (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Carras schrieb:


> Funktioniert prima.
> 
> Haben das Flüssigei (Vollei! Achtung da gibts auch nur Eiweß oder nur Eigelb!) dieses Jahr auch verwendet. die 1 Liter Tetrapacks -> entspricht ca. 20 Eiern.
> 
> Also hohl Dir die Tetrapacks (oder größere Gebinde) über Deine Mum, geht echt einwandfrei.



1l = ~ 20 Eier
xl = 700 Eier

35=x


----------



## Syntac (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

und, unsere Eier bekommen?


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

SOOOOOOOOOO......



Syntac schrieb:


> und, unsere Eier bekommen?


 
JAAA 

sch**** feierabendverkehr...#q

aber bin wider da und siehe da:






35 stück a` 1 L = ca. 700 stück:vik:

insgesammt knappe 85€


----------



## carphunter xd (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

mach ma bitte fotos wen du die boiliesabgerollt hast


----------



## schäfti (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

hey taskin warste trotzdem teuer dabei  
ich würde für 700 eier 35euro zahlen vlt sogar mengenrabatt ...
frag mal bei nem eierhof in deiner nähe an oder schau im internet nach dann rufste da an und frägst nach cih zahl 5ct pro ei ...
schäfti


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

@carphunter xd, hätte ich sowieso gemacht, aber die mischung bleibt geheim 

da ich mit @ syntac gemeinsam roll, kann ich extra für euch ein vorher und nachherbild (nach ca. 100 kg rollen) von unseren gesichtsausdruck machen  (ggf. natürlich auch schürfwunden, geriebene wölfe, sichtbare krämpfe etc.)

@schäfti - mist #q danach ist man(n) immer schlauer, ich betrachte das zu viel gezahlte im moment als lohn für die, die die eier aufgemacht haben (maschiene)...


----------



## carphunter xd (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ja seine retzepte sollte man schon geheimhalten. auser wen sie schlecht sind(;


----------



## DokSnyder (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



carphunter xd schrieb:


> Ja seine retzepte sollte man schon geheimhalten. auser wen sie schlecht sind(;


 

Hmm, aus welchem Grund eine "geheime" Mischung? Also, ausser Neid wenn jemand anderes was fängt? 
Ist das normal so oder ists hier bei uns in der Gegend einfach nur nicht so streng?


PS: Bin kein spezieller Karpfenangler, und ich mache meine Boilies auch nicht selbst, interessiert mich einfach mal.


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

das hat nix mit neid zu tun, ich gebe leuten gerne tipps, und freue mich wenn er dadurch mehr fangen kann, ich gönne jeden angler mehr fisch, nur bei angelstellen und boiliemixe halte ich es geheim. und bin da glaub ich nicht der einzigste...

ein guter koch verrät auch nicht all seine rezepte


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Hi,

ma blöd gefragt Ihr sagt das 1L von den Tetra Packs ca 20 Eiern entspricht ohne das zu versuchen sagt mir mein Hirn das 20Eier nichmal n halben Liter ergibt, außer ich täusch mich da grad gewaltig.....

Was is in den Tetra Packs den sonst noch drin außer Ei (irgendwas muss ja noch drin sein) ???


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ma blöd gefragt Ihr sagt das 1L von den Tetra Packs ca 20 Eiern entspricht ohne das zu versuchen sagt mir mein Hirn das 20Eier nichmal n halben Liter ergibt, außer ich täusch mich da grad gewaltig.....
> 
> Was is in den Tetra Packs den sonst noch drin außer Ei (irgendwas muss ja noch drin sein) ???


 

1 ei      = ca. 50 ml (durchschnittlich)
10 eier  = ca. 500 ml
20 eier  = ca. 1000 ml also 1l


----------



## flasha (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Taskin schrieb:


> 1 ei      = ca. 50 ml (durchschnittlich)
> 10 eier  = ca. 500 ml
> 20 eier  = ca. 1000 ml also 1l



Da ist er wieder, der gute alte Dreisatz 

Viel Spass euch beiden!


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



flasha schrieb:


> Da ist er wieder, der gute alte Dreisatz
> 
> Viel Spass euch beiden!





looool du Segelohr... |uhoh::q:q:q:q


Dachte halt so von der Menge her is das einiges weniger...


----------



## colognecarp (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Was war zu erst da ? Das Huhn oder das Ei |bigeyes


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*


----------



## Knigge007 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Der Hase...:q


@Taskin - hat sich wohl geklärt aber ich sags dir trotzdem....

Beim Bauern brauchst garnicht nachfragen wirst von keinem unter  1,4€ pro Packung bekommen.

Im Aldi kosten die billigen normalen Eier wie in jedem Discounter irgendwas mit 1,2x € pro Packung.... rechnen kannst ja wie de oben bewiesen hast - hehe :q#h#h


----------



## Taskin (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

naja, ich kenn viele landwirte, und alle verlangen fast das doppelte... zudem kenn ich keinen, der mir auf ein schlag 700 stück abdrückt, da sie alle verträge haben und immer nur das, was übrig bleibt an privat verkaufen.

hin oder her, leider schon gekauft, aber für das was in umgebung ist, find ich es normal. zudem hab ich mir nun (wie erwähnt) das aufschlagen und entsorgen der schalen gespart.


----------



## haigererangler (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Taskin schrieb:


> zudem hab ich mir nun (wie erwähnt) das aufschlagen und entsorgen der schalen gespart.



jetzt musst du die tetra pack´s aufschneiden


----------



## Syntac (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Cool, das passt schon - Frau ist auch besser auf tetrapacks zu sprechen als wenn die Mülltonne mit Eiern voll ist und 2 Wochen steht - und das zu Recht^^


----------



## Carras (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Jo aber die leeren Tetrapacks im Mülleimer,...können auch ganz schön muffeln!


----------



## Udo561 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Hi,
ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen , aber direkt beim Eierhof gibt es sogenannte Wind oder Knickeier.
Das sind Eier mit ganz dünner , beschädigter oder fehlender Schale.
Der Bauer ist froh wenn er diese los wird , ist sonst Viehfutter.
Kosten bei uns im Legebetrieb um die 3-5 Cent/Stück
Gruß Udo


----------



## Erik_D (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Was war zu erst da ? Das Huhn oder das Ei |bigeyes



Das Ei! Denn eierlegende Lebewesen (die Dinos) gab es schon lange bevor die Echsen sich zu Vögeln entwickelten


----------



## Joschihika (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Frag mal beim Bauern oder Grossabnehmer nach Brucheiern, dass sind Eier die nicht mehr verkaufsfaehig sind, d.h. B-Qualitaet. Die sind leicht angeschlagen, zu klein oder aber zu dreckig usw.. Ich bezahl ca. 5 Cent pro Bruchei.


----------



## Koalano1 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ich hätt auch das Flüssigei aus dem Großmarkt genommen, denn auf die Arbeit/Sauerei von 700 Eiern hätte ich keine Lust gehabt!
Vor allem nicht, wenn ich danach noch 20 Std mit kneten, rollen und kochen beschäftigt bin!!
Aber lass uns mal an deinem Vorhaben teilhaben!


----------



## MrTom (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Hi
700 Eier aufschlagen ist doch wirklich nicht sehr zeitintensiv, ich schätze mal so fünfzehn Minuten. Ich schmeisse die Eier samt Schale in den Mixer, keine Ahnung ob es Vorteile(Cruncheffekt) bringt, hat aber definitiv keine Nachteile.
Wie knetest du den Teig, ich hoffe für dich du hast maschinelle Unterstützung
Mit einem Mamutroller sind die 110kg Teig schnell abgerollt.

mfg Thomas


----------



## Taskin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



MrTom schrieb:


> Wie knetest du den Teig, ich hoffe für dich du hast maschinelle Unterstützung
> 
> mfg Thomas


 

#d   #q

hab ja schon nen ganzen tag dafür eingeplant, auserdem sind wir ja zu zweit...


----------



## MrTom (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



> hab ja schon nen ganzen tag dafür eingeplant, auserdem sind wir ja zu zweit...


:q na da wünsch ich euch zweien einen angenehmen Tag

mfg Thomas


----------



## colognecarp (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ich würde sagen das das an einem Tag nicht drin ist, 100kg ist ne ganze menge Holz. Aber haut mal rein, danach seid ihr alle


----------



## jochen1000 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Aber du willst doch nicht den ganzen Teig auf einmal per Hand kneten, oder?

Ich würds dann doch lieber portionsweise machen!


----------



## derNershofer (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

5cent das Ei  bei mir
Mir wäre das zu teuer im tetrapack.
Und auserdem brauch ich die schalen da sie im boilie meine grobenbestandteile sind. Sie ersetzen das Birdfood oder ähnliches meistens. Ab durch den Mixer


----------



## Taskin (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

naja wir rechnen auch nicht damit, das wir es ganz schaffen aber wir werden unser bestes geben.
geknetet wird selbstverständlich portionsweise anders könnte ich es mir garnicht vorstellen.

aber ich werde euch daran teilhaben lassen wie lange wir für wie viel gebraucht haben


----------



## Losthighway (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JiUOkAwruf0

Ich würd nen Bauern fragen, da werden die Hühner wenigstens fair behandelt.


----------



## colognecarp (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr die 100kg an einem Tag geschafft habt und ob ihr Bilder von dem ganzen gemacht habt ?

Gruß
Patrick


----------



## Taskin (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr die 100kg an einem Tag geschafft habt und ob ihr Bilder von dem ganzen gemacht habt ?
> 
> ...


 
bilder nein, da mir echt nicht mehr danach wahr.

zudem haben wir auf 3x, also 3 verschiedene tage gerade mal ca. 15 kg pro tag geschafft...

rest eingefroren.

HAMMER, hätte nicht gedacht, das es wirklich so aufwändig ist.

das rollen und kochen macht ja spaß, hab auch ne anständige gun mit kompressoranschluss und 3,5 kg fassungsvermögen, nur den teig zu mischen #d
das ist üüüüüüüüüübelst anstrengend.
dann das alles immer stück für stück abwiegen und dann mal da zu trocken da zu nass usw.

trotzdem sind se so gut geworden und haben so gut gefangen, das für mich nix anderes mehr als SELF MADE in frage kommt.

hab die boilies nicht eingefroren, und auch nicht lange trocknen lassen, alle in salz eingelegt, fangen und sind so auf natürliche weiße konserviert.


----------



## baam? (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Moin, 
also wir haben mal zu dritt an einem Wochenende knapp 340Kilo geschafft. Haben die Boilies in einem Gewächshaus getrocknet. Für 15Kilo haben wir etwa ne knappe Stunde gebraucht.
Nicht zu empfehlen 
Hier ein paar Bilder, viel Spaß


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

@baam?   laaal da fällt mir nix mehr zu ein....|bigeyes|uhoh::q


@Taskin   wieso habt Ihr pro Tag nur 15kg geschafft... kann ich grad nicht nachvollziehen was da solange gedauert hat..... ?


----------



## hotabych (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

@baam

und was hat dein Posting mit dem eigentlichen Thema zu tun?

Wenn ich die beiden Friteusen auf dem Foto see kriege ich Brechreiz:q|uhoh:

mfg


----------



## Sterni01 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Geht eigendlich nicht auch Eiweißpulver ? ;+


----------



## teilzeitgott (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

also wenn man mal selber so ne menge boilies gerollt hat, dann weiss man was das für ne sch... arbeit ist 
kann das aus erfahrung selber ganz gut sagen, da ich im jahr selber so umd die 80-120 kg rolle.
nutze meistens die langen wintertage dazu.
also ich finde 15 kg am tag schon ganz ok, wenn man überlegt das bei 20 mm durchmesser 200 kugeln bei raus kommen, sind das bei 15 kg mix 30000 kugeln, die alle zu kochen, zu rollen, den teig zu kneten, zu trocken braucht schon seine zeit.
die fotos aus dem gewächshaus finde ich einfach nur megageil 
aber zum thema zurück, ich kaufe meine eier auch beim bauern um die ecke, allerdings nur bei kleinen mengen bis 100 stück, danach wird mir das zuviel müll und arbeit, dann kaufe ich auch in der metro oder so.
preislich zwar etwas teurer, aber ist schon ok, weil es zeit und müll erspart.
jedenfalls ne geile aktion 100 kg zu rollen :g


----------



## Case (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Für solche Aktionen sollte man sich fast eine Backstube mieten.
Mit Knetmaschine, Potionierer und Backofen zum trocknen.

Aber alle Achtung vor solchem Aufwand.

Case


----------



## baam? (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Case schrieb:


> Für solche Aktionen sollte man sich fast eine Backstube mieten.
> Mit Knetmaschine, Potionierer und Backofen zum trocknen.
> 
> Aber alle Achtung vor solchem Aufwand.
> ...



jo, da schmecken die Brötchen am nächsten Tag gleich besser#6 Mal im ernst. Wer stellt dir bitte eine Backstube zu Verfügung?


----------



## Sterni01 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Mein Kumel hat eine ! :m

Die Knetmaschine dürfte ich sicher mal nutzen, wenn sie danach wieder suber hinterlassen wird.
Zum trocknen kann man den Backofen inkl. Lüftungsventilator auch nutzen. 
Allerdings geht da nicht so viel rein, wie in ein Gewächshaus !!! #d


----------



## Case (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



baam? schrieb:


> Wer stellt dir bitte eine Backstube zu Verfügung?



Ich schrieb von mieten. 
Und ich denke, es gibt genügend Bäcker die ihre Gerätschaft
in ungenutzen Zeiten, für Geld, zur Verfügung stellen würden.

Case


----------



## Taskin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> wieso habt Ihr pro Tag nur 15kg geschafft... kann ich grad nicht nachvollziehen was da solange gedauert hat..... ?


 

mit "pro tag" meinte ich ja nicht 24 stunden

und bist du erst mal deinen "arbeitsplatz" aufbaust, alles abwiegst, stück für stück alles knetest dauert das eben seine zeit.
dann haste mal ne mischung dabei, die zu trocken oder zu nass ist, also alles wider aus der gun raus, in nem eimer und von neu mischen bis es wider passt.
dann trocknen und alles wider abbauen....
das dauert schon seine zeit.

am besten ist es wie es @ teilzeitgott macht, komplett übers WE durch rollen, dann schafft man denk ich mal etwas mehr.

wie gesagt, ich hätte mir das alles auch ganz anders und leichter vorgestellt is aber wie ich nun am eigenen leibe erfahren hab nicht ohne.

trotzdem is es mir wert :vik:


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Mein* Kumel* hat eine ! :m
> 
> #d




|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Ein Kumel?|kopfkrat

Ahhh . . . du meinst K*a*mel.:m


|wavey::q|wavey:


----------



## Destrudo (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Erik_D schrieb:


> Das Ei! Denn eierlegende Lebewesen (die Dinos) gab es schon lange bevor die Echsen sich zu Vögeln entwickelten



Die neueste Meldung sagt etwas Anderes- der Link von BILD war der erste, der mir in die Finger kam, aber die Info habe ich aus dem Radio...http://www.bild.de/BILD/news/2010/0...er-klaeren-frage-mit-computertechnologie.html

Klick mich hart


----------



## Nico HB (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Alle Achtung und mein respekt habt ihr:m

Ich hab bis jetzt immer nur 1 oder 2kg abgerollt, will aber demnächst auch mal so 10-20kg machen.
Das wird auch ein Akt


----------



## colognecarp (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ich habs mir gedacht :q wir schaffen nämlich auch zu zweit immer nur so 15-20kg pro tag, danach sind wir gut im Arsch, hättet ihr die 100kg geschafft hatte mich das echt runtergezogen :q:q


----------



## Taskin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ich habs mir gedacht :q wir schaffen nämlich auch zu zweit immer nur so 15-20kg pro tag, danach sind wir gut im Arsch, hättet ihr die 100kg geschafft hatte mich das echt runtergezogen :q:q


 
also  ich sag mal, wenn wir früh um 5 uhr anfangen würdem, und das bis in die nacht hinein ohne zu trödeln und ziggarettenpausen rollen würden, währen aller aller höchstens 50 kg drin, aber die darauffolgenden 2 tage würden wir mit voltaren und wundsalbe verbringen:q

das schlimmste an der sache sind eben die vorbereitungen und das kneten.
und ja, DAS KNETEN eben!!!


----------



## colognecarp (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ich hab als ich die Gun geholt hab auch gedacht jea jetzt bin ich der Rollkönig, von wegen, das ist immer noch ne ganz schöne plackerei |wavey:


----------



## Knigge007 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ja was nimmt dann soviel Zeit in Anspruch... den Teig kneten und Würste rollen oder was ?


Bin auch am überlegen ob ich selber rollen soll wenn meine 25kg Murmeln weg sind.... bzw fang dann aber sowieso erstmal mit den Fertig Mixen von SB an das is auf jeden Fall mal Sonnenklar !


----------



## Taskin (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Ja was nimmt dann soviel Zeit in Anspruch... den Teig kneten und Würste rollen oder was ?


 

genau so ist es!

hätte es auch nie gedacht, aber mach erst mal und du wirst sehen wie aufwändig das alles ist.

mit fertigmix biste da evtl. ein wenig schneller, aber trotzdem ist es immer noch sehr aufwändig.


----------



## biggold (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

kann euch nur nen spiralkneter empfehlen!

nimmt jede menge arbeit ab. in meinem passen 80 kg teig. ist aber auch schon ein sehr alter.

werde demnächst mal eine pralinen maschine (artfremd für lachsbällchen genutzt) in augenschein nehmen. mal sehen ob sie meinen teig auch schafft. wenn ja dann muss sie nur noch günstig daher kommen (konkursmasse). 

das ganze handgedrehe ist wirklich eine sehr anstrengende und zeitraubende sache. wenn ich doch nur etwas jünger wäre...

liebe grüße


----------



## Sterni01 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Ich habe noch immer keine Antwort auf meine Frage:
geht denn kein Eiweißpulver ?

Und es sollte Kumpel, und nicht Kamel heißen. :q


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

nein, das ist nicht so sinnvoll, da dabei ja das eigelb fehlt und das ein wichtiger bestandteil für die richtige bindung des mixes ist.
ausserdem ist eine frische zutat immer besser als etwas in pulverform.
das ei soll ja dazu dienen den mix richtig zu binden und den teig geschmeidig zu machen.


----------



## Sterni01 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

Danke dir für die Antwort !

Ich selbst habe noch nie Boilis selbst gemacht.
Da ich aber sehr gern / viel koche, fällt mir als Bindemittel die Gillantine ein. |kopfkrat
Hat das schon mal jemand ausprobiert ?


----------



## teilzeitgott (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*


ne, auch das wird nix.
das ganze ei ist wichtiger bestandteil des boilies.
das ei ist nicht nur als bindemittel wichtig, sondern es macht den gekochten teig ( nix anderes ist ja ein boilie) zäh und haltbar.
ausserdem sind natürliche bestandteile im ei die den boilie fängig machen, ich benutze sogar die eierschalen mit für meine boilies, ab in den mixer und fertig ist der lack.
ersetzt mit seinen bestandteilen das tauben bzw vogelfutter das viele für ihre boilies benutzen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

zu den eiern wen du in metro gehst und dir 180eier kaufst (palette) zahlst du 24€

desweiteren beckommst sie im tetra pack  sind ca 6ostück drin, ist aber etwas stressig  da du nicht weist wieviel ein ei wiegt u.s.w


----------



## Newbie01 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*



Taskin schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies,
> 
> wo bekomme ich günstig und schnell ca. 700 Eier her?
> (zur Boilieherstellung)
> ...



Womit mal wieder bewiesen wäre daß Angler Freaks sind :q
Viel Spaß bei der Küchenschlacht #6


----------



## Magnumwerfer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: Eier günstig - woher?*

:gEcht cool, nur lohnt sich das? Berechnet man die Arbeit, das verbrauchte Wasser zum reinigen, Strom zum kochen, na ich weiß nicht.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OuCnw_qLToo


----------

